# MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME!!!!



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I finally got my 2020-S - Fest Milwaukee hoppers in the mail this morning!! 4 1/2 months after ordering. And it wasn't USPS's fault. Pictures to follow. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Persistence paid off.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

Great to hear. I only recently learned of sfest and these cars. Makes me sad that I missed the cool AB car from the last St. Louis sfest.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas..


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes I suppose persistence did pay off but my patience was wearing a little thin. I was supposed to get a paid in advance attendance ticket but that didn't happen. Maybe in the Badgerland yearly invite notice? It sounds like the 2021 S-Fest will stay in Wisconsin. Of course that depends on the COVID-19 deal. It seems like Wisconsin is a little more liberal now days with their gathering rules. My friend that lives near Green Bay tells me that local restaurants and taverns are fully open. At least around where he lives in Shawnoo, 25 miles west of Green Bay, as well as in Green Bay. Not so much in Milwaukee where his in laws live.

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay I posted pictures of my S-Fest Hoppers Sunday but I don't see them. Anybody found them somewhere else??? I guess this will be a repost. 
I don't unbox my S-Fest cars because they are hard to open and don't want to risk tearing them. Besides, they won't ever be on the layout. 

Kenny


















Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

At last. I have not seen these pictures on the forum any where else.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Me either very nice what do gou mean when hou say s-fest cars.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a repost of the 2018 Fall S Fest cars. These are always nice cars. I unboxed mine and put them on the layout.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Very nice cars like the colors. But my brain isn't working good today still don't get what fest means.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

S Fest is just the name of the train show. This one is held in the midwest in the fall. The was an S Fest West as well held in California but I think it has now died.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks has anyone tryied sand blasting passenger cars i am going to paint that 650 thats beat up and match the 350 royal blue.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny, maybe I missed them. Have you showed your new hoppers?


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yep. Twice. I posted pictures last Sunday and when I didn't see them I reposted them. They are post #6 above. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks. Nice. Nice Fest cars Tom.

Everything has made it to me. Nothing coming. Still working on my C&NW switcher. Got about10 hours in it.
A 2 piece truck and motor attaches to the truck. It was a bear. But finally got it together. Need to attach 3 more wires
to the pick up rollers. With the way they were made the wires were falling off like crazy. Almost done and waiting for testing. One thing is bugging me with it. No handrails on the sides. Need to find some.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

AmFlyer said:


> Here is a repost of the 2018 Fall S Fest cars. These are always nice cars. I unboxed mine and put them on the layout.


I recognize those Tom. Here are mine, but my gondola didn't come with that cool black cover with the herald on it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

WOW! You are a real artist with the weathering effects. I have no artistic skills. I am pretty good with a ruler and a straight edge though.


----------

